# Thoughts on how to set up Safestrap non-safe and safe modes



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

So I'm currently rocking rooted 901 with Kin3tx 901 patch. I have both 893 and 901 stock bloat rooted backed up w/Nandroid. i was thinking of trying Eclipse - but also would like to be able to quickly get to any available OTA that shows up.

Options:

1. Keep Kin3tx on non-safe, install Eclipse on safe

2. Restore non-safe down to rooted stock bloated 901 or 893, put Eclipse on safe

3. Keep as is, make a backup of Kin3tx 901 and forget safestrap, install Eclipse

Now that I'm finally back on the upgrade path, I'm trying to figure out the best way to satisfy my flash cravings and be able to revert to stock bloated without very much hassle when the time comes (whenever that might be).

Thoughts?

thanks in advance


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone? Bueller?


----------

